# Are DHT blocker shampoos/conditioners safe to use when trying to conceive and wh



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

I have thin hair and I use a DHT shampoo/conditoner which helps prevent hair loss.

Are DHT blocker shampoos/conditioners safe to use when trying to conceive and when pregnant?

This is the one I use:

www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01GP6MGD6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=mumsnetforum-21


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi sunnylemons 

youd need to contact your GP or ask in your local pharmacy.

Dory
Xx


----------

